# (The) books of Janusz Wiszniewski



## lonelyheartsclubband

How do I translate this phrase to Polish?
Książki Janusza Wiszniewskego
Please, correct me if I'm wrong.
Thanks


----------



## Juuuergen

Very small error - it should be "Wiszniewskiego" (notice the 'i' between the 'k' and the 'e'). Other than that, looks good.


----------



## lonelyheartsclubband

Thanks for help


----------



## Juuuergen

You got it


----------



## undraex

Janusz Wiszniewski or Janusz Wiśniewski?


----------



## mugen

Janusz Wiśniewski the author of "Loneliness on the Net".


----------



## lonelyheartsclubband

Yes, this one.
I just want to read it in Polish.


----------



## BezierCurve

> I just want to read it in Polish.


 
Cool. If you have any problems with it, just post them here. Or, if you're interested, we can help each other - I have a few questions concerning "Dirat Cheder", a compilation of short novels that I'm reading at the moment.


----------

